# Live Deer Cam



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

http://www.rd-hc.com/rdhc_deer_cam.htm


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

i see a raccoon


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

now you see it

*BANG*

now you dont lol


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

its kinda like watching paint dry 
but i cant stop watching it......


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

I say it's more like watching grass grow


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

there's a bunch of does on it now


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Nick g said:


> its kinda like watching paint dry
> but i cant stop watching it......


LOL

this is wierd. its kinda neat. there was a web cam casted on the web of some dudes oscar tank. live video of a tank..thats not yours. wierd. but it was addicting..kinda like...i dunno. just addicting


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

yet again another raccoon


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

so.....doe at about 5
and ***** at about 9

sweet!

anyone know what state this is in?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

there's a **** on now


----------



## Steelrain (Apr 22, 2006)

Thanks, 
I now know what a heroin addict feels like, 
I feen for the deer cam, I work ( well actual, not so much working) and I have this up on my pc all night,


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

i have had it on all morning and got nothing so far.........ooo wait a leaf.............lmao

nice find though


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

Their are 3 does and a squirel chowin down right now.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

deer on right now


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

see


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

this one was staring at me....................









STARING ME DOWN AGAIN


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

shoot ot b4 it gets away lol


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

PROOF THAT DEERS TALK, mouth open talking to his mate


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

I READ LIPS SHE'S TELLING EVERYONE TO RUN LOL


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

squirrel vs deer the srate down


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

Now the bloody squirrel is staring at me


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

hahahaha dez u are hilarious man.
how much are you watching this to see all this action?


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

too long mate, gonna have another watch in a minute and see what rascals are straing at me now.......


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

a racoon is eating now.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

The Africa one was cooler. Neat site tho, Im guessing people cant hunt there?


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> The Africa one was cooler. Neat site tho, Im guessing people cant hunt there?:laugh:


I think so to. It was a pirated feed, and we had to use a different link with comercials or something. I still want to dig it up. I saw tons of stuff on that one. Monkeys, elephants, and lots of wildabeast.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

3rd time raccoon. should call this raccoon cam.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

hahaha... deer VS racoon (under his legs)









And







at the hics that sit and chat on this page...


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

:laugh:


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

finally a buck on this thing. Little 4 pointer chowin down.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

dead thread revived


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

Check out this Live Eagle's Nest Cam in Tesoro, Florida.

This is great. I can watch this Eagle's nest and never leave my couch!









http://www.audubonofflorida.org/friendsoftheeagle/cam.html


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

What I'd like to know is how to set up a Live cam and stream live continously, say if I wanted to do that with my p-ranha tank??? Is there any software to buy? website to link to? etc...


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> The Africa one was cooler. Neat site tho, Im guessing people cant hunt there?:laugh:


probably some farmer tying to bulk up the local stock.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

We need one in the amazon well a few just to watch the fish.... that would be awsome.... who agrees?


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Pretty cool. Have to show some of the guys at work. I wish I was sitting in a tree by that feeding station!


----------



## dalyhawk (Apr 30, 2007)

fishguy1313 said:


> Pretty cool. Have to show some of the guys at work. I wish I was sitting in a tree by that feeding station!


lol me too! I just got my hunter safety last year and i haven't been out yet, so i'm eager! There was just 2 bucks on there just a second ago, both young bucks

a 2 pointer and a 4 pointer


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

This is cool! How do you guys copy pics from the cam? Bunch of does now.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

So they feed the deer then when season comes around, BOOM? It that legal?


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Ex0dus said:


> So they feed the deer then when season comes around, BOOM? It that legal?


i think in some states? In Il. you can have food plots i know, but they gotta be there for awhile be for deer season.


----------



## wpviper (Jun 25, 2007)

theres a small 8 point eating


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

now theres a doe with him

ok not anymore


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

HAHA now theres a jack rabbit with hooves there


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

old ass thread.
there is a racoon masterbating i think.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

O haha didnt even notice.


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

I see a butten buck


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Wonder what scared him off


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

i see a bunch of clowns having an orgy.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Smoke one for me ^^^^


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

a fat **** has been there the longest time, so nong I swear he has gained three pounds in front of my eyes!


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

fixed to


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

hey two does on the cam, dang fat *ss **** scared them off!


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

fixed


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

how would one go about setting up a cam like that...i'd love to do that on the plantation I hunt b/c driving an hour to check the trail cams is annoying lol


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

There easy to find at any sporting goods store. just be careful with the baiting thing. not legal everywhere


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

ShoalNotShark said:


> there you go!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


apperntly my old ass thread has gone too sh*t...

if a mod see's this post please close the thread!


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

why I enjoy it?

I dont think that ***** even eating anymore! Just trying to keep the deer off the feeder!


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

meh. It was good. It would give nick something to rock out to whiles hes staring at the moon

that **** dont give up


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

I know there is deer on the edge where you cant see them! I seen a couple a few mins ago and the **** keeps lookin that way.

Now the ***** eating again. Guess he ran the deer off!


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

i need a bat and that ***** location. even a t-ball bat would do


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

ShoalNotShark said:


> i need a bat and that ***** location. even a t-ball bat would do


http://www.helpyourselftherapy.com/topics/angerp.html


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

lol wise arse

a deer is back

nope **** got'em


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

That stupid *ss **** ownes that feeder! He say's "Get the F back this is my sh*t" LOL

Doe on the edge again! Get the F back! hahaha


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Houston we have deer!


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

they came in force this time

having a hard time finding a baited one


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

ShoalNotShark said:


> they came in force this time
> 
> having a hard time finding a baited one


I cant find a good one ether! This cam is good compared to most ive seen! A lot are off-line at night, or not baited like you said! A lot of them re-fresh every 20-30 sec. This cam aint bad!


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

We got a small buck! Five pointer! Havin a faceoff with the ****.

Dang **** won!


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

gosh durnit anyways. i dun misted it


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

bucks back! That dang **** aint givin up on that corn! That buck might be a seven pointer if hes got brow points. Realy a six prob i dont think his middle point ( g2 I think) on left side is long enough to be counted.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

stupid question
whats the whole "point" system with deer?


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

how many times the antlers come to a point. the more the better.

the width of the antlers and beem diameter all count to, but who cares. lol


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Nick G said:


> stupid question
> whats the whole "point" system with deer?


Not that stupid realy! I dont know exactly, they call points (i think) from back to front g1's, g2's, g3's. Someone on here prob knows for shure! They call any point that arnt where they r supposed to be (trash) then they call it a deer with a non-typical rack. I like what they call drop points that come out under the rack and point down. they have been known to grow int the deers head! Can kill them I think

Shoal, Did you see the little buck?


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

no i don mist the durnded thing


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Here you go Nick! All about scoring a buck!

http://www.versuscountry.com/scorebuck.aspx

http://www.buckmanager.com/category/aging-and-scoring-deer/


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Pit_man said:


> Here you go Nick! All about scoring a buck!
> 
> http://www.versuscountry.com/scorebuck.aspx
> 
> http://www.buckmanager.com/category/aging-and-scoring-deer/


oh damn, thats pretty involved.








thanks man.


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Nick G said:


> Here you go Nick! All about scoring a buck!
> 
> http://www.versuscountry.com/scorebuck.aspx
> 
> http://www.buckmanager.com/category/aging-and-scoring-deer/


oh damn, thats pretty involved.








thanks man.
[/quote]

No prob







, What I think is cool is that a deer will reach maturaty at 3-5 years old. Then there racks actualy get smaller every year! Thow not many make it that far(old)! Due to cars, hunters, starvation, disease and freezing to death! Life is hard for a deer!!!!

Check out this pic thats in that second link! Thats what I'm talkin bout!!!!!!!


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

now there is a fork horn


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Closed at posters request. Please keep the BS to AQHU, thanks...


----------

